# [NUEVA SOLUCION]Problema con alsa y wireless

## farias

Saludos,

Actualizacion: corriendo el ultimo kernel de kernel.org corre todo perfecto, muy buen consejo!, gracias, es la primera vez en linux que veo videos de flash en pantalla completa sin verse tan lento como antes, y en HD.

Tengo un problema con el sonido (para ser exactos, no tengo sonido), compile el kernel marcando todos los dispositivos de audio PCI, (como inbuilt (*), no como modulos (M), hay problema con esto?), cuando hago un LSPCI obtengo esto para el sonido:

SE SOLUCIONO CON ALSA-DRIVER PARA CONEXANT (NO ES UNA MARAVILLA Y TODAVIA FIREFOX Y POR LO TANTO FLASH NO TIENE SONIDO, PERO ALGO ES ALGO): http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

Con wireless, pues igual, no tengo wlan0 por ninguna parte

# ifconfig -a

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1f:xxxxxxxxxxx

inet addr:192.168.0.10 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr: fe80::21f:16ff:fe45:c2c5/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:8661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:8526 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:8160535 (7.7 MiB) TX bytes:1224585 (1.1 MiB)

Interrupt:26 Base address:0x2000

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B) TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)

sit0 Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# dmesg | grep -i ath

[ 0.033316] CPU0: AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-60 stepping 01

[ 0.104019] CPU1: AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-60 stepping 01

[ 6.509843] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

[ 6.511962] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[ 7.212783] ath_pci: svn r4119 (branch madwifi-0.9.4)

[ 7.212839] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z012] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[ 7.212852] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 7.212881] ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2

[ 7.212891] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

# dmesg | grep -i wlan

[ 7.159204] wlan: svn r4119 (branch madwifi-0.9.4)

# ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net: No such file or directory

# lspci | grep Wireless

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

# ls /dev

amidi loop7 ram7 tty14 tty45 vcs

audio2 mapper ram8 tty15 tty46 vcs1

autofs mcelog ram9 tty16 tty47 vcs10

block md random tty17 tty48 vcs11

bsg md0 rd tty18 tty49 vcs12

bus mem rfkill tty19 tty5 vcs2

cdrom midi root tty2 tty50 vcs3

cdrw midi1 rtc tty20 tty51 vcs4

char mixer rtc0 tty21 tty52 vcs5

console mixer1 scd0 tty22 tty53 vcs6

core mixer2 sda tty23 tty54 vcs7

cpu network_latency sda1 tty24 tty55 vcs8

cpu_dma_latency network_throughput sda2 tty25 tty56 vcs9

disk null sda3 tty26 tty57 vcsa

dmmidi nvidia0 sda5 tty27 tty58 vcsa1

dmmidi1 nvidiactl sda6 tty28 tty59 vcsa10

dsp2 nvram sequencer tty29 tty6 vcsa11

dvd oldmem sequencer2 tty3 tty60 vcsa12

dvdrw port sg0 tty30 tty61 vcsa2

fd ptmx sg1 tty31 tty62 vcsa3

full pts shm tty32 tty63 vcsa4

hpet ram0 snapshot tty33 tty7 vcsa5

initctl ram1 snd tty34 tty8 vcsa6

input ram10 sr0 tty35 tty9 vcsa7

kmem ram11 stderr tty36 ttyS0 vcsa8

kmsg ram12 stdin tty37 ttyS1 vcsa9

loop ram13 stdout tty38 ttyS2 vga_arbiter

loop0 ram14 tty tty39 ttyS3 zero

loop1 ram15 tty0 tty4 urandom

loop2 ram2 tty1 tty40 usbmon0

loop3 ram3 tty10 tty41 usbmon1

loop4 ram4 tty11 tty42 usbmon2Last edited by farias on Wed Jun 23, 2010 4:02 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Sobre wireless poco puedo decir, porque es una tecnología que evito siempre que puedo, seguramente haya gente más adecuada para ayudar con eso.

Sobre el sonido, por la información que proporcionas no está nada claro cual puede ser el problema. ¿Funciona alsamixer? Si es así asegúrate de que no hay controles muteados o a cero. Si alsamixer no funciona entonces tendrás que asegurarte de que tienes el driver correcto para tu tarjeta de sonido.

----------

## farias

El problema con wireless se soluciono, cometi un error a la hora de seleccionar drivers para compilar el kernel.

Sobre el audio, pues parece que entre los driver del kernel no se encuentran los adecuados, pero es raro, deberian estar.

hice varias compilaciones, la primera incluye TODOS los drivers para dispositivos de audio PCI, y no funciono, solo me detecta HDMI audio de Nvidia, imagino que por el driver propietario de nvidia.

Cuando hago un alsaconf, busca y me aparecen 2, el HDMI y uno legacy, cuando escojo el legacy dice que no hay drivers!

el PC es un CQ50-125nr y el chip es un conexant (o por lo menos ese es el driver de windows).

Algun consejo?

----------

## i92guboj

Por favor, publica el resultado de este comando para que podamos ver los PCI IDs de tu(s) chip(s) de audio:

```
# lspci -nn | grep -i audio

```

Esto nos ayudará a decidir qué driver exáctamente necesita tu hardware.

----------

## farias

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Por favor, publica el resultado de este comando para que podamos ver los PCI IDs de tu(s) chip(s) de audio:
> 
> ```
> # lspci -nn | grep -i audio
> 
> ...

 

00:07.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio [10de:0774] (rev a1)

Ahora tengo una gran duda, solo nvidia, asi que deduzco que solo reconoce el supuesto HDMI, o realmente el chip es nvidia, pero teniendo en cuenta que en windows se bajan los drivers conexant quedo un poco perdido.

Nota: cuando entro a configuracion de audio y le pongo play, se escucha como un crack -PERO EN DISPOSITIVO SALE NVIDIA HDMI, y esta carcacha no tiene HDMI- y asi en algunas situaciones en las cuales se deberia escuchar sonido.

(Si es que el chip es nvidia) El crack puede indicar que debo quitar elementos de sonido al compilar el kernel y puede haber conflicto?

Un conflicto con drivers de video y deja de reconocer el dispositivo real de audio?

(si no es es nvidia), debo probar alsa-driver? (ya lo estoy compilando)

----------

## i92guboj

En mi kernel (el último estable de kernel.org que es el 2.6.34 a día de hoy) no aparece ningún chip de audio con ese ID (o yo no he podido localizarlo, tan solo he hecho un par de grep's rápidos en las fuentes).

En cualquier caso parece un chip HDMI. Dudo que alsa-drivers te vaya a dar mejores resultados.

Quizás haya algo más en tu salida de lspci. Por favor, publícala íntegra (lspci -nn para tener todos los ID).

Si tienes tiempo también deberías probar con el driver hda de intel (está en el kernel). Muchos de estos dispositivos funcionan con dicho driver, incluído mi chip que aparece listado por lspci como manufacturado por ATI Technologies.

----------

## farias

Si cargo mas de un modulo de audio (muchos), puede funcionar alguno? o habran conflictos?

Adjunto la salida de lspci

lspci -nn 

00:00.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller [10de:0754] (rev a2)                                                    

00:01.0 ISA bridge [0601]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:075e] (rev a2)      

00:01.1 SMBus [0c05]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus [10de:0752] (rev a1)                                                                     

00:01.3 Co-processor [0b40]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor [10de:0753] (rev a2)                                                       

00:01.4 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller [10de:0568] (rev a1)                                                    

00:02.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:077b] (rev a1)                                          

00:02.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:077c] (rev a1)                                          

00:04.0 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] OHCI USB 1.1 Controller [10de:077d] (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller [0c03]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] EHCI USB 2.0 Controller [10de:077e] (rev a1)

00:06.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] IDE [10de:0759] (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio [10de:0774] (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge [10de:075a] (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface [0101]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode) [10de:0ad0] (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet [10de:0760] (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Express Bridge [10de:0569] (rev a1)

00:14.0 PCI bridge [0604]: nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] PCI Bridge [10de:077a] (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1300] (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Address Map [1022:1301]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] DRAM Controller [1022:1302]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control [1022:1303]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Mobile K10 [Turion X2, Athlon X2, Sempron] Link Control [1022:1304]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

En cuanto al driver hda de intel pues creo que eso usa:

# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [pcsp           ]: PC-Speaker - pcsp

                      Internal PC-Speaker at port 0x61

 1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 20

 2 [port           ]: MTPAV - MTPAV on parallel port

                      MTPAV on parallel port at 0x378

 3 [VirMIDI        ]: VirMIDI - VirMIDI

                      Virtual MIDI Card 1

Ahora, no se si por el alsa driver pero veo conexant en audio devices (que raro, juraria que no es legacy porque no es tan viejo, y que inclui legacy al compilar el kernel):

# cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.21 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux cliffdover88 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP Mon Jun 21 22:07:43 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

Internal PC-Speaker at port 0x61

HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 20

MTPAV on parallel port at 0x378

Virtual MIDI Card 1

Audio devices:

0: pcsp

[b]1: CONEXANT Analog (DUPLEX)[b] AQUIII!!!

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices:

2: MTP AV MIDI

3: Virtual Raw MIDI

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: PC-Speaker

1: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI

2: mixer20

3: mixer30

----------

## farias

Puse otros modulos a cargar, esto podria causar un conflicto?, los quito y dejo solo el de intel?

# dmesg | grep ALSA 

[    8.504113] ALSA sound/pci/aw2/aw2-alsa.c:225: aw2: Load aw2 module

[    6.851426] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2426: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

[    6.859019] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:876: codec_mask = 0x9

[    6.862017] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1308: codec #0 probed OK

[    6.865018] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1308: codec #3 probed OK

[    8.504113] ALSA sound/pci/aw2/aw2-alsa.c:225: aw2: Load aw2 module

[    9.988211] Asahi Kasei AK4104 ALSA SoC Codec Driver

[   10.246726] Cirrus Logic CS4270 ALSA SoC Codec Driver

[   71.128822] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x1c

[   71.171842] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   71.851528] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   71.852201] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   73.016897] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   81.390323] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   81.390414] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   82.197088] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x1c

[   82.197839] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x1c

[   82.232397] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   82.232410] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1083: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x1c, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

[   84.504314] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   84.504326] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1083: hda_codec_setup_stream: NID=0x1c, stream=0x5, channel=0, format=0x11

[   84.508360] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x1c

[   84.508438] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x1c

[   85.013639] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   85.014401] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   85.040669] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   86.807668] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   86.808522] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   86.808590] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   87.894501] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   87.895698] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   87.909459] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   88.424942] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1621: azx_pcm_prepare: bufsize=0x10000, format=0x11

[   88.426713] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

[   88.426804] ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1096: hda_codec_cleanup_stream: NID=0x4

----------

## farias

Correccion: se quitaron los otros modulos, siguen sonando los cracks.

mas info:

#nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

----------

## i92guboj

En teoría no debería haber problemas por tener varios drivers compilados en tu kernel, o incluso cargados al mismo tiempo. Esa es la teoría, claro. Cuanto más componentes haya en juego más posibilidades hay de que exista un bug, por supuesto.

Lo único que me parece un tanto extraño es que la salida de dmesg sea tan larga para alsa. El driver de sonido normalmente no suele producir mucha información de logueo a no ser que haya algún tipo de problema. Quizás te convenga echarle un vistazo al bug tracker del proyecto alsa. Puede que haya alguien con tu mismo chip y tu mismo problema, y si no puedes reportarlo. También te aconsejo que uses la última versión estable del kernel de kernel.org si aún no lo has hecho.

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/login_page.php

----------

## farias

Ok, la verdad preferia seguir con kernel de repositorios, pero para laptops tocara aplicar el de kernel.org.

----------

## opotonil

Puedes seguir utilizando kernel desde los repositorios y al mismo tiempo utilizar el de kernel.org, si no me equivoco. Tan solo tendrías que emerger el paquete "vanilla-sources" en vez de "gentoo-sources", bueno y desenmascarar la versión estable de kernel.org.

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

Salu2.

----------

